# Rescue Transport



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Y'all I had the most wonderful experience today. I got to do my first rescue transport. This little girl, a Pom/Poo currently named Sam, came in from her foster home in NC really early this morning, like at 2:00 a.m., and is going to her forever home in Tampa. We got her in Florence SC, the coordinator there said every time she talked to the new mommy, the lady cried she wanted this little girl so bad. Isn't that sweet. Anyway, I met another couple further down I-95, and hopefully, by now, Sam is with her new mom. What a sweet little girl she was, too, didn't cry, bark, just a doll baby. Someone is very lucky to have her tonight. 

I would like to encourage y'all to look into rescue. If everyone helped a little bit in their own way, think how many babies would benefit, i.e., I can't foster, but I can drive up and down the interstate. This coordinator said she couldn't drive, but could foster (I think she had 6 special needs dogs in her house) and arrange transports. Everybody has something to offer.

Anyway, this was my very first actual hands-on experience with rescue and it was so nice to be a part of it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! This really hits home.

Many people have no idea how much transporting means. It is sometimes a matter of life and death.

My Tinkerbell was in San Fransisco. She had to be surrendered immediately, yep, kicked out of the house.

We had no way to get her here, it's a 14-hour round trip. So my son, and his wife, were temporary fosters, until I could get there. I've always had many fosters, as well as work full time, so it took a month for me to get there. I shiver at the thought of what would have happened, if not for my son taking her in.

My Lulu, also came from San Fransisco. Another month before I could pick her up at my son's.

My Sassy was over a hundred miles away, in San Diego. I had her dropped off at a friends, and he delivered her to me a week later. 

Now, for the one that brings me to absolute tears, is Winter. He was in Santa Clarita. I begged for help. I could not/was not, going to leave, not when my Daisy needed me close by.

That's when Winter's Angel PM'd me. After a couple of months of trying to get Winter out of Santa Clarita, Paula (Lynnetoole) and her beautiful daughter, drove to Santa Clarita, picked him up, and brought him to my house. Wow!! I couldn't believe the generosity. 

I love you Paula. Winter, and I, will never forget what you, and your daughter did for us.

Temporary housing, and transport is extrememly important. 

Tanner is a lucky one, to have such a beautiful mom. We fosters, and all the furbabies, in rescue, thank you!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Go Marti! :chili: Ride Tanner! :chili: Go Marti! :chili: Ride Tanner :chili: Go Marti! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Tanner's Mom. Great story and just one example of how everyone here can help rescue.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone willing to open their home to a dog in need is a wonderful person. I commend you all. Great job!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

3 Cheers for you!!! :aktion033: Very kind & generous!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww thats so great of you. :biggrin: 

Bet it felt wonderful too.


----------

